# Whos going to houten and what you getting?



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Just wondering who'll be going and what your hoping to pick up! With any luck my DWAL will be granted by then, I'm hoping to get some C. Horridus or if they have any, perhaps a juvie C. adamanteus (or both).
I may also get some C. Cerastes if they've got any!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im looking for C.horridus as well and cerastes cerastes


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

copy cat! i've already said on venomroom that i'll race you to 'em siuk


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

there were no venomous at the last houten to my knowledge, is that differant for the snake day?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

there is venomous on the snake day


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

And for those who know nowt about scarey snakes - what are they called in english?!!!!


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going. I live close to Houten.
I will be looking for Boiga species.
I will also trade some and have some Boiga for sale :whistling2:

Chris


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*what we getting*

looking for Vipera species, perhaps some crotes and perhaps some trims!!!!

looking forward to seeing a few hot keepers there!!!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Mujician said:


> And for those who know nowt about scarey snakes - what are they called in english?!!!!


Crotalus Horridus- Timber Rattlesnake
Crotalus Adamanteus- Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake
Cerastes Cerastes- Desert horned viper
It really is much easier if you can learn the latin names as it eliminates the confusion that may arise if buying species just from their common names


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

im gutted i cant go. im in dundee spending 2 weeks flying - which will be good but shame it coincides with the snake day!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

400runner said:


> copy cat! i've already said on venomroom that i'll race you to 'em siuk


I seem to remember mentioning those a good few weeks ago, maybe yous the copycat :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: apparently theres always a good few horridus, im gonna be quite fussy about what one I want though


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I seem to remember mentioning those a good few weeks ago, maybe yous the copycat :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: apparently theres always a good few horridus, im gonna be quite fussy about what one I want though


fair enough. we'll both get horridus then!:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

400runner said:


> fair enough. we'll both get horridus then!:lol2:



Never mind Timbers lol.... bring me back a Crotalus ruber ruber


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

why bother with ruber or horridus when you could have vegrandis


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> why bother with ruber or horridus when you could have vegrandis


Why bother with any Rattler, when you can have a Naja ?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Why bother with any Rattler, when you can have a Naja ?


 make your mind up you wanted ruber a minute ago:whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> make your mind up you wanted ruber a minute ago:whistling2:


I want everything lol... im pretty random when it comes to collections

Naja ftw though,


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Why bother with any Rattler, when you can have a Naja ?


I agree, think ibetter wait a while for a cobra though as when i go to houten i'll probs have only had my dwal for a few weeks!
Does anyone whos been there before recall seeing any eastern diamondbacks for sale?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know of someone that just picked up a cb pair from over that way so there might be some there


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Where is houten?????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Holland


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

400runner said:


> I agree, think ibetter wait a while for a cobra though as when i go to houten i'll probs have only had my dwal for a few weeks!
> Does anyone whos been there before recall seeing any eastern diamondbacks for sale?


Very wise .

There have been EDBs in past years, we're going this year (again) but not for anything specific, just to browse and see if there's anything a little different.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

There were EDB's there last year. IIRC right hand corner table looking from the door.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*what to buy*

I've been offered a male blacktail......now if it were a pair!!!!

Also offered some baby schlegs.....tempted!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooh, ooh....schlegellis.............me want, me want:flrt:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*schlegs*



stuartdouglas said:


> Ooh, ooh....schlegellis.............me want, me want:flrt:


you got first pick if the deal comes off......looking to get 5 so if you want a couple there yours


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> you got first pick if the deal comes off......looking to get 5 so if you want a couple there yours


 yellow schlegs?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Schlegs*



jaysnakeman said:


> yellow schlegs?



Yep little yellow worms and if I can find any green ones!!!!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

i went in march - there were forest cobras, wdb's, gaboons and waglers if memory serves - all the stalls with dwa seemed to be doing a roaring trade though and it was hard to get to see some of the tables. Houten is fantastic - would love to go on snake day though.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Forest Cobras.........................(shudders):devil:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Bitis Nasicornis if I can find a nice one. Thinking of taking my first step into elapids as well but need to decide what. I want a Mamba or a King but think I will start with something else though. 


Correction the wife says no to mambas and kings so will have to creep towards it:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Forest Cobras.........................(shudders):devil:


are forest cobras not good? I have reserved a WC adult as my first elapid :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> are forest cobras not good? I have reserved a WC adult as my first elapid :whistling2:


There mainly agro to feck mate hahah


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Forest Cobras*

Real good fun!!!!

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SiUK said:


> are forest cobras not good? I have reserved a WC adult as my first elapid :whistling2:


the one i've handled had me sweating a bit, they like to come up the hook and you've just gotta drop it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah fook that, that would be up there high on the definately not to have elapids at the best of time :lol2:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

My urocoan is bad enough for coming up the hook she thinks she is arboreal! Have to use two to keep her back!


----------

